

US soldier sentenced to life in prison for shooting 16 Afghans - joshfraser
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2013/8/23/bales-sentenced-tolifeinprison.html

======
joshfraser
Good to see justice being served. If only we would extend that same justice to
the countless women, children and innocent men killed every day by the US
administration via drone attacks.

